# SA member meet and greet?



## L3GACY

Hey all, this is carrying on from Buff's Long weekend thread since we hijacked it lol. I think it would be an excellent idea to have an SA meet and greet / fishing session. We could rock up at whatever time suits us in the morning, have a bit of a yarn while we get organised, hit the water and depending on where we go maybe even have a bbq or pub meal afterwards. I personally really want to meet more SA kayakers because i'm not very confident on the big blue at the moment and i would like to try new areas like West Lakes or Garden Island. So OPINIONS PLEASE!

I have made the poll so you can change your answer so hopefully i can add more choices later and you can change your votes if you prefer them. If that works what it means is if you have a spot you think would be better suited then put it forth and i'll see if i can add it in.

I voted West Lakes because i think its fairly central and it should'nt be AS controlled by the weather as say Seacliff.


----------



## waldo

sounds good. Would love to get out around garden island, more than happy to throw the bbq on the ute if needed.


----------



## fishnfreak

this'd be pretty good, but unfortunately i am going to have my operation in 3 weeks, that puts me out till next year (im going to miss half of summer). So i voted but i probably cannot join ya


----------



## L3GACY

Damn fishnfreak that's no good, maybe if we end up taking on the kingies u'll be good to go by then, that would be a trip not to miss if it ever eventuated.


----------



## fishnfreak

yep ill be there fore sure, im sick of seeing the dudes and dudettes from other states catching bigger fish than us south aussies. Although i have a feelin that if we are gonna target kingies, then we had better get the stamina up a bit to be able to paddle back from being towed out to sea(and with a 25kilo+ kingy on board


----------



## L3GACY

Well if we get the conditions right and use sails we might not need to paddle back at all, just get a good quality ice box, bring plenty of food and tinnies and ride the wind all the way back to adelaide, problem solved! Could be a definite issue you've raised there though fishnfreak, will have a chat to some of my mates that actually do it and see where some spots are and what conditions, how far from shore etc, unless someone else knows? I know that before i even look into it i would want to get myself a radio, gps and flares, and i think it should be reccomended everyone do the same. Anyway that's all months away, we should be focusing on something in a month or so before we start talking about tackling serious fishing lol.

*EDIT*
I've been thinking about this kingie thing, they could actually tow you a long way, maybe if we use drogues?


----------



## fishnfreak

and if you position your kayak sideways, it puts alot of pressure on the fish too


----------



## water_baby

ok i voted garden island too. easy launch, easy fishing (most of the time!)

as for kingies, summer at pt augusta would be sweeet. ive got a kingie rod coming to me very soon, and im gonna test it out on mullys off the rocks in the next couple weekends, then its on for kingies!!

maybe some reconnaissance is in order, good excuse for a trip i reckon. ill look into it further with mates and let you all know what i find out. should all do the same and compare..


----------



## L3GACY

I agree, the more we can learn about it and what to expect the better, there's a place up there where u can get kingies off the beach or rocks and apparently we can launch there if the waters are calm and be right next to a very good kingie spot, if we can be close to land i would be stoked knowing how hard they can pull lol. I think we definitely need to plan something local though, meet eachother and get talking, i think we can just about say it will be garden island having 6 people voted already but i'll leave it up in the air for another day or two just in case. What would we be fishing for at garden island? bream? (sorry i've never been down there lol).


----------



## L3GACY

Just dug this bad boy up (thanks waldo). Garden island is the go it seems. Anyone got any thoughts on when to do this? i think we should set a date soon but give a bit of notice so that we can get as many blokes coming as possible. Would be a good day i reckon.


----------



## waldo

Still keen, will have to find a 'free' weekend. Plenty happening coming into the silly season, if anyone else has dates in mind ill try to work around them.


----------



## Buff

If Garden Island is the go, ie:the creeks off Barkers Inlet, one thing to take into consideration is the tides as you don't want a big tide.

Got caught in there on a big incoming tide and did have trouble getting out (pedals and paddles were needed :shock: ) as the water was rushing in *Very* fast :?

I find the best times are the tides closer to a dodge either before or after


----------



## L3GACY

That's a good thing to know buff, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## water_baby

perhaps then, west lakes would be better. not anywhere near as much tidal influence (i hear ya buff, ive done the same thing. tied off to a mangrove tree for a couple hours).

also easier to get many people in the same general area as many of the creeks off Barker's are 1-2 kayaks wide, and dont support multiple boats. west lakes has plenty of room, and options. and space for a bbq on the banks somewhere, probably down by the bower rd end, dotterel or the canoe club or similar. also, less threat of car stealing problems..

would be better to have a social day, rather than a fishing trip, if you know what i mean. garden island would be good later down the track though...

unfortunately, silly season is upon us, so january might be a better bet, unless we poll dates that we are free.. what do we think??


----------



## Crazy_Horse

I'm with you Water Baby. The second half of Jan sounds good to me, and I will go with the flow on the popular dates as long as it is not on Australia Day and I might be out of action on either Sunday the 13th or 20th for my sons 3rd birthday. Feb gets hard for me.


----------



## L3GACY

January it is. I'm free any time basically. West lakes sounds like the better spot for a social day rather than a full on fishing day to me but i'll leave that up to everyone else. The possible weekend dates are:

5th, 6th, 12th, 13th, 19th, 20th.


----------



## L3GACY

I have changed the poll to possible dates, have your say! If i have missed a date people would like to be considered then just let me know.


----------



## water_baby

i went for the 12th. its competition week. tides dont really matter there, as long as theres water theres fish!


----------



## fishnfreak

im not going to vote on a specific date but ill be there, my 21st b'day is on the 10th, cousins 21st party is on the 12th, but ill still be up for a fish, especially on a comp weekend


----------



## Buff

One thing to remember if its at West Lake the 20th of January is a Dragon boat race day


----------



## L3GACY

Oooh buff comes up with the info again. Nice work. So if you want to go to westlakes dont vote for the 20th.


----------



## Gator

L3GACY et al: Sorry guys I had not noticed this post until after I had posted mine. The only reason I was prompting for the first week of the month was to get us all into the fishing comp for that month. As I indicated there are 32 members, whoops make that 33 as L3GACY you were not on the list that was compiled. Why don't we organize a particular forum just for this idea.

It just came to mind when water-baby mentioned the fish comp too. Why don't we go a bit furthr and shot for a local South Australian comp and approach the local kayak dealers here in Adelaide to donate some prizes - We could even get the SA Fishing Mag in on it and get ourselves a spread in it maybe????????


----------



## water_baby

ive been thinking of compiling a yak-fishing set of articles, probly three in total, for SA Angler, as i reckon it would both appeal to a range of fishermen and women in the general public, and because im sick of seeing articles on how to catch salmon on the west-coast beaches..

and a gratuitous plug for our belovedAKFF.

getting goodies out of local yak dealers might be hard though. Adelaide canoe works are, in my experience, tight as ducks butts (watertight), Binks marine (our hobie dealer) is a little inexperienced in the fishing field, but is upping his output by being a member here. glascraft marine, or anaconda, might be a better bet, as they are bigger stores, with a range of goodies available to us..

of course, our local Malibu dealer/rep could always spring for a goodie or two?? whaddya think Dunc? feeling generous.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## L3GACY

Could get tackle stores on board aswell. I reckon Todd's tackle would come onboard, they've been involved in a few comps i think, even if they only throw a reel or a couple lures our way, better than nothing, right? I think it would be great to have a real comp, friendly of course.


----------



## water_baby

yeah, friendly..

but if i dont win, im a crappy loser!! jusht gimme anuva beer and itll be okydoky!!


----------



## paddlepop

hi guys. i'll be back in adelaide from december onwards and sat. the 12th at west lakes would be my preference.

i hope to have some on water time with some of you beforehand so i'll keep a eye on trip reports and join you when i can

pete


----------



## fishnfreak

thats a good idea, i have also been thinkin about writing an article, but that means i need to buy a camera, go fishing with it blah blah blah. If its a comp we're thibkin of then i may be able to get Gawler Fishing and Outdoors on board but it is only a maybe. Also what might be better is with entry of said comp, organise a **% off at tackleworld or anaconda, but still have a prize.


----------



## Gator

Right guys I am in where ever and when ever! I am still waiting to see if Red can tell me how to send a BC msg to all of the SA members. If I can't do it on this forum I will spend the time and try to send each one an email that has email attached to their name.

We are getting a few hits on this thread but it does not seem that we are getting to everyone - hence the email thing! As I said in my thread there are over 30 of us and surely we can organize a real bash. Soon as a time and place are decided upon I will start the email canvas

Aaron: when you thinking of heading up to Pt Augusta? I wud like to be in on that too if you keep me posted on your plan. I'm assuming that you are planning on hitting the Power Station??

Just reread the previous posts and I might be able to get Pacific Marine on board as they last I hear they were Malibu dealers and Ken was quite keen. Have not spoken to him for awhile but will ask. Being retired I am in a position to do some leg work on this if required. I do think we need a bit of coordination and a firm program to present to them as a proposal that they might like to support. As for the SA Fishing mag, I spoke to them probably around December last year and they were keen; but, I think they want an article reeady for press and with pictures and FISH!!!!


----------



## Gator

Ok guys I just figured out how to do it and I have just now sent a PM message to everyone on the list I have. I have refered them to this thread and I guess we will just have to wait and see what responce it gets.


----------



## fishnfreak

yea Duncan, wait till mid-year next year, and we can send in pictures of us with 60pound kingfish.


----------



## hobieadelaide

OK,I will put my hand up and donate some prizes for a fishing comp/meet and greet and possibly a raffle on the day.The actual date or location I will leave up to others as I work weekends and will be unable to attend in person.
If L3GACY or Duncan would like to PM me I will get a few things organised for you.
(Just for information,while the company I work for has only been selling fishing tackle for 8 years and kayaks for just over 1 year,I have owned or worked in Fishing Tackle stores for about 22 years  :? ,just can't seem to find a real job!)(and still can't fish worth a damn)


----------



## L3GACY

Cheers hobie Adel. I'll be trying to talk to Duncan via msn today to sort out a bit of a plan of how we are going to do things. Once we know what we are doing one of us will be in touch. Thankyou for putting your hand up to be involved in this event.


----------



## hobieadelaide

Any time,us fishing tragics must stick together!


----------



## Gator

Hey Kim me Ole Mate: Good to see you on and I'm sure we will all thank you for your generous offer - all we need to do now is get them darn thing off of the ground. Fraid my Mirror is still upside down but I will rig her one day  Talk to you soon.

Surely the Manger can book himself a day off :shock:


----------



## hobieadelaide

Duncan,I would love to book a day off,but unfortunately December/January/February is our busiest time with every stink boater,kayaker and sailor taking to the water as often as they can.Casual staff are hard enough to get at any time let alone at peak "lets go play on the water" season,so it is all hands on deck I am afraid  
Regards,Kym


----------



## L3GACY

Hey kym, we'll have to do a bream session down the pat one day, be a good chance for you to "test" out a kayak to make sure its up to standard. By the way if you need a casual that doesnt know much about sailing but knows about kayaks and has retail experience drop me a pm as i got nothing to do until late January when i hopefully (should get it, i'm the only applicant...) start doing tuna research with the csiro. Myself or Duncan will be in touch with you in the next week as we are meeting up on friday to arrange the details of this comp.


----------



## Mattdogger

Howdy Yakkers. Been a while since I have looked at this forum. I will be there whenever and wherever. My Fiance also has a kayak now, so count us in as two more. Good to see that SA is finally getting a crew together!!! Sweets work boys. 8)


----------



## Crazy_Horse

Gee - I go away for a few days with work and come back to find fishing comps and all sorts being organised. Now I am fired up more than ever! Count me in!


----------



## L3GACY

Good to hear Crazy_horse, will have more details friday night hopefully so check this thread again soon.


----------



## water_baby

matty, you're back! be good to catch up soon.

finally be able to hit the water with an SA flotilla, it will be a sight to see!


----------



## Mattdogger

Yeah G'day Aaron! Long time no paddle..... busy for next few weekends, but I know Duncan is as keen as for a fish off Marino at some stage and he is even keener to hit a reef that is off Caracklinga somewhere. I think I've still got a mobile no. for you, will give you a bell when we get organised. The beautiful woman I am with has bought a Hobie Revolution. They hammer with the pedals, awesome machine and perfect for her. Got a few squid and cuttlies down at Second Valley on the weekend just passed. Hope all is well. Catch ya soon.


----------



## water_baby

Mate, all is good at this end. congrats on getting engaged, she must be a beauty!!

the number is still the same, be tops to catch up before christmas. just let us know when you're headin out and ill be there


----------



## fishnfreak

hey just a question for the south side of adelaidians and whoever else may know the answer. Are there any reefs closish to shore or accessable to kayaks down that way? Im hangin out for a snapper


----------



## Buff

Don't know of any reefs  but just a reminder that the Snapper ban in SA isn't over till 12 midday on the 30th November :wink:


----------



## L3GACY

There's a few that i've been keen to try out, cant for the life of me remember where i put them but you'll be getting yourself a valuable pm soon fishnfreak. I wouldnt hit them on your own though mate. The closest is still 2km off shore.


----------



## fishnfreak

well i might be putting some pm of my own out there, "please, please come out there with me, the sharks wont be that big, honest"


----------



## L3GACY

Haha mate i'm dying to hit a snapper spot. Just waiting for the closed season to end .


----------



## L3GACY

Two questions fellas.

If a social (key word guys, SOCIAL) competition were to occur how would you feel about being forced to buddy up with someone you dont know to verify eachothers catches? This would happen through a random draw and would save bream from being killed for no reason other than to win a few lures or something along those lines. I understand that people could just be like "is that 35? nah mate looks like 40 to me.... :wink:" but being a social day if people wanted to win that badly then so be it i reckon, if you need to cheat to win then go for it, just shows how much better than you the other blokes are.

The other question is how would you feel about an 8am start with 12pm finish "competition" then bbq lunch and an afternoon paddle for anyone wishing to do so. This thing is starting to come together... SLOWLY. Hopefully we'll have flyers available in about 3 days so get your opinions in now!

Have a good one guys and thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## fishnfreak

nah that all sounds good L3GACY


----------



## fishnfreak

and that way i can find out how to catch a bream


----------



## L3GACY

ding ding ding we have a winner! Thanks for that fishnfreak. Anyone else got something to say?


----------



## waldo

sounds like a plan mate.


----------



## L3GACY

First draft. What do we think lads? Sorry for making a pfd, it was that or an open office document and i doubt many of you have open office.

http://www.freefilehosting.net/download/MzU2Njk=

PS: MODS! We have not had any sponsors take the naming rights for this comp so we are running it as a free akff comp to try and generate more SA members.If you do not want to support our little shindig please let me know asap and i'll pull out any akff's or logos. Didnt think you would mind though, being free advertising and all.


----------



## water_baby

just one point to make. 8am is nearly lunchtime in daylight savings time. i guess not everyone is up for an earlier start, but remember that by the time 8am rolls around and we hit the water, there has already been 2.5 hours of light.

could make a mully comp the night before, then straight into the bream comp (just kidding 8) )

looks good so far. have we checked no other ba$tard will be there? West Lakes is notorious for being busy in summer, especially as dotterel drive houses various (private) schools rowing boats.. and the canoe club is 100m towards Bower Rd..


----------



## L3GACY

How would i find out if anything else is on and it is a late start to try and encourage more people to come. keep in mind this isnt a serious comp, this is just a social gathering.


----------



## fishnfreak

for some reason i cant read pfds (at first i thought you were talking about personal flotation device :lol: ) but im sure that ill get the gist from someone


----------



## Crazy_Horse

I agree with Water Baby (again...). I reckon we need to start at about 6am, but keep it so that any competitors can rock up and start fishing once they check in. That way we are catering for the early fishos and those who want a more relaxed start...


----------



## L3GACY

Anyone willing to forfeit their fishing in the comp or have a very loving missus to sit on the sidelines while those who wanted a sleep in rock up? And then since we'll be using the buddy system people who rock up late will need to wait for the next person to rock up before they can start. We need a set starting time as far as i'm concerned. What about 7am? If we start at 6 someone will need to be there at around 4:30 in the morning. That is working on half an hour to get your own gear together then registering and confirming people as they arrive from 5am until 5:45 at which point we'll have a quick briefing. Are there any takers? The earliest i'm willing to do myself is 7am start since i'll still need to be up at 5am if i organise my gear the night before. I'll see if Duncan is willing to arrive any earlier (not sure if he will as he says 5 o'clock comes only once a day and that's called 1700), if not we'll need volunteers to be able to have a 6am start. Just keep in mind this is not a serious comp, there wont be kayaks on offer as prizes or anything remotely like that and if anyone wants to do a pre-comp fish in the morning before the start they're more than welcome to.

And fishnfreak that shoulda been pdf, my bad lol. I'll have a new version up in a different format soon anyway.

Thanks for your input guys, i know i'm fighting it but my opinions means bugger all if people dont agree with it so its good to hear what you all want. Once again, getting there... slowly.


----------



## fishnfreak

you might be struggling to find someone on this forum to not fish, and also i didnt pick up on the mistake, i thought it was pfd


----------



## L3GACY

I know that mate, that's why i said it :wink:.


----------



## fisher

Gday L3gacy - thanks for the work you (and Duncan) are putting in on this. I've been silent so far because its more than likely that I won't be able to make it - but if I can make it I will. I think the idea of a sparrows start is a great idea - if the temps are pushing into the high 30's and beyond, you'll want to be on and off the water pretty quickly.
I'd like to make one suggestion though - I don't know that its necessary to team up with a buddy for the purposes of confirming catches. I reckon there would be enough of us on the water that you could simply find the nearest other yakker and get them to witness the size of the catch. I regularly go fishing with scupper but we could be anything up to a km apart at any given time. I reckon you're better off letting everyone go their own ways so they can fish when where and how they want - if that means turning up at 10am and fishing 500m away then so be it. Again, as long as someone confirms the catch, a buddy wouldn't be needed. As the idea is to have a get together, I reckon the only rule you need is to launch at the same spot. Anyway, don't you just hate it when someone has something to say about how things should be run, but don't put their hand up to help? :lol:


----------



## L3GACY

I thought about the idea of just finding someone fisher but decided against it. I am purely thinking of the fishes welfare here. If it gets chucked in the footwell for a few minutes while the competitor goes off in search of another yakfisher then it will suffer a lot more stress if it would have simply been landed, measured, verified and thrown back. The buddy system is also a good way for everyone to meet new people. I stress again this is a social day not a serious comp so secret locations and techniques aren't required here. That said your "buddy" doesnt have to stick right by your side, the purpose is that when the time comes there WILL be someone nearby. West lakes is still rather large even if there ends up being 20 blokes out on the water.


----------



## L3GACY

OK quick update guys, the new flyer will be uploaded shortly (just trying to make it an image so that everyone can see it) At this stage i have changed the starting time to 7am and the finish time to 11am, this will help avoid the heat a little bit and will also give people a slightly earlier start. I am more than happy to have a 6am start guys, provided all i have to do is be there at 5:30 so unless someone is going to rock up and organise the darn thing 7am is as early as i am willing to do it. Sorry for being stubborn guys but like i said if you want it earlier go for it, just find someone to be there an hour and a half before the start time. Through all this duncan has disappeared off the face of the earth so this may well change when he pops his head up as he is organising this aswell. Nothing is set in stone but i am under pressure to have these flyers out asap so i'm having to move fast. Regarding any other details like how we will verify catches or what prize categories we will have etc could we just leave that for now and focus on the flyer as this is now getting urgent. Are we all happy with this new flyer or does someone want to see something changed? (ignore this if the flyer hasnt appeared yet lol)


----------



## L3GACY

Quality isn't great but this way everyone can see the darn thing. Opinions please. Does it have everything it needs? Are we ok with the new times and if not is there someone willing to step up to the plate in terms of organisation on the day? Is it clear enough? Is there too much info? Any thoughts you have will be welcomed, so long as they are thoughts about the flyer and not thoughts of shooting me for not wanting to be up at 4 in the morning .


----------



## fishnfreak

man that is awesome, i dont have any helpful hints, thats already way nore informative than anything that i have thought of


----------



## L3GACY

cheers fishnfreak, we're doing our best to try and please as many people as possible.


----------



## fishnfreak

maybe if people cannot reach their buddy in time before the fish is too far gone, perhaps make sure they have a digital camera and a measuring tool, to prove it


----------



## Gator

Hey I'm still here!! Friday night was wacked and spent most of Saturday night trying to get the trip report for our trip on Friday up. Darn thing kept telling me the pix were too big; however my Adobe Photoshop Elements 2 was telling me at the same time that they were not too big. While trying to sort this out up pops this Message "Web Page Has Expired" so I lost all the bloody text too. It was close to 0100 so I sent red a PM kicked my desk (computer cost to much to kick) and went to bed.

Let me know if you want me to print some of the brochures and send me the thing by email and I'll get on it.

[email protected]


----------



## fishnfreak

hey, there are a few kyakers down my way that arent on AKFF but if i can get a copy to print out and then i can put it in the tackle shop


----------



## fishnfreak

Also Duncan, are you going to post that report  Im hangin out for any local success, you know, livin through other peoples experiences :lol:


----------



## paddlepop

i think that the digital camera idea is great. a lot of the big kayak fishing comps in the US are run as "CPR" events - catch, photo, release.

i'll be using my alvey ruler and pentax w20 camera. there's no need to download the images to a 'pute on the day as most cameras have big enough screens and playback zooms to show the catch details

maybe we could be the 1st CPR event on the auzzie calendar

see you there

pete


----------



## water_baby

legacy/duncan, top work mateys. this is turning out quite well.. should be a sweet day on the water.

on another note: paddlepop, isnt it a bit far to come for a social visit? just wondering, you know, seeing as you're in brissy :shock: unless you will be down here, in which case "welcome"  im confused :lol:


----------



## fishnfreak

nah on fishin trip the other day they showed the queensland flathead classic and that is a CPR event, each fish got measured, which corresponded to a point scale and the just photographed the fish next to an id card and released it, fish back in the water in under 30 seconds, cannot be much better than that


----------



## Crazy_Horse

A stupid question probably L3GACY, but anyway....

Why does 'somebody' (doesn't have to be you) need to be there so early to organise things? Surely we can all register on line beforehand against a set of specific criteria, get down there fishing at whatever hour everyone is comfortable with, and then stop at 11am for the bbq etc.

Having never participated in something like this before, I am sure I am missing something, but I don't think that it is fair to deprive anyone of participating if they want to instead of organising whatever it is that needs to be organised. Can this be done at 11am instead? Then we can all pitch in and help.

Cheers
Adam


----------



## fishnfreak

there may be people who have yaks, are not members here and want to come maybe? i dont know


----------



## Gator

Adam: That sounds reasonable to me - What say you Jon?

The post of the report will be as soon as I can get the _()_(**^&%&%$%&*&^)**)(* pix working. Anyway the highlight of the day was my 86cm Snook - still havent stopped grinning.


----------



## L3GACY

The reason for the early arrival is i have set aside a time in the morning before the comp for people that dont have the internet (and believe it or not there a more of these blokes on the water than you think) to register. I've gone on the safe side with these times. 1.5 hours before the comp rock up. 30 mins to get your gear together 45 for late entries and chatting with / helping blokes as they rock up then the 15 minutes before the comp to check off who has arrived and discuss the rules of the event (there will probably be a whole 4 of them lol). The 30 minutes isnt so much for me to set up my gear as it is a buffer in case i stuff something up in the morning ie leaving without a paddle... if anyone still thinks that is too much and i'm being too cautious speak now or forever hold your peace as if you think i can sleep longer i will bloody well sleep longer (or start comp earlier) 

I will be taking a copy of the flyer to Bink's Marine tomorrow as i have to have a word with them about my yak (a bloody screw pulled out and i reckon it was overtightened) so we'll see if we have a sponsor.

EDIT:

Re: Cameras. Perhaps those with cameras can fish on their own but those of us too tight to buy one will have to buddy up. What do you think?


----------



## fishnfreak

thats cool, i may have to find a way to borrow my dads camerA


----------



## hobieadelaide

As I said before we,as a company are more than happy to donate some prizes for the day,as a sort of unofficial sponsorship.In my opinion though we should keep things pretty informal as far sponsorship is concerned,keep it a "fun day" and meet and greet at this stage.If this day works as well as I think it will we can look at a more formal comp later in the season.Thoughts any one?


----------



## fisher

L3GACY said:


> for people that dont have the internet


Isn't the idea for a 'meet and greet' of fellow AKFF members? If thats the case, all of them have access to the internet and will know about the day through the forum. If your looking for a grander kayak fishing comp open to anyone thats got a kayak, it will require a different mindset and management.
I'm with Crazy_horse - I reckon everyone could turn up at their own leisure and no-one would need to be there to get them registered. I don't think you need to stress quite so much about it - as long as everyone knows its a casual get together and a chance of an early morning fish and a bbq afterwards, thats all that matters.


----------



## L3GACY

Fisher, if the comp were only open to AKFF members there wouldn't be any need for flyers mate. The idea behind the comp is to try and reel in some new members since the SA active member number is rather low. How will this comp require a different mindset and management? The reason it is complicated with distinct start and finish times and a registration time is because of the fact we are opening it up to anyone.


----------



## L3GACY

Hobieadelaide, i hope your name is Kym and that today isnt your day off mate, otherwise i'm gonna look like a bit of a fool lol. I'm dropping round this arvo to show you the new flyer and have a quick chat about my quest.


----------



## Crazy_Horse

Wasn't the idea of opening this comp up to others so that we could get more people joining & promoting AKFF? If they don't have a computer, then that won't work anyway. I'm all for growing the sport though and a few flyers around the place is fine. However, an organised comp brings in all sorts of other issues that need to be considered that we obviously don't have the manpower for, nor are we by any means an organised group.

Can you PM me your mobile L3GACY and I will give you a call about this, because I think at this stage the less formal, the better and I don't want any of us to be stressing over a fun get together.


----------



## fishnfreak

so do we want un-AKFF affiliated people or not? Because ill promote it down my way a little, but if not i wont worry about it
also i saw on the flyer that you are directing people to the wiki page, but there is nothing there, i may be getting ahead of things though and its probably in the pipeline


----------



## L3GACY

OK! Get ready for a long post i reckon. Crazy_horse you've made a damn good point i didnt even think of, if you dont have a computer you cant be a member of the AKFF. We will continue with flyers to advertise the event but in a manner that you need to register and become a member to enter. It is a meet and greet first and a competition second. I still cant stress that we're not talking an ABT event here, we're more talking lets get together, have a friendly comp, someone walks away with a gift voucher or other small prize then we sink a few tinnies or for those really devoted to the bream another fishing session. I will be keeping this as casual as i can. If we can all agree with that and are happy with that then the hard work is done. Do we still have objections or previous suggestions i've forgotten to take into consideration?


----------



## water_baby

nup, looks sweet. nice and casual..


----------



## hobieadelaide

Sweeeeetttttt!


----------



## Gator

I wish to thro my lot in with the keep it casual. You have too many good points to ignore at this time.

However, I hope that we will get enough there with a mind set towards organizing a full scale yak fishing comp in the future when we have enough time to cross all the t's and dot the i's

Jon, do you want me to print of some fliers or not?

Kirk


----------



## L3GACY

Just sent you a PM regarding how this is all going Dunc... err Kirk.


----------



## L3GACY

Here we are ladies and gents. The final copy:

http://www.freefilehosting.net/download/Mzc4MTA=

And for those of you lacking the pdf function:

Download this bad boy, then you can read it: http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html
Or if you're desperate and dont want to have to download adobe reader pm me and i'll swap it to another format.

For anyone kind enough to print some off and distribute them, the flyer was designed to be printed 2 to an A4 sheet of paper.

NOTE: Do not distribute these yet, we are waiting for the all clear from redphoenix as i'm not sure i'm allowed to chuck this up in major gatherings just yet.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWc8cq4QAAB7fgAAQcKWIEi6FlKo///7gMACGw1U/SYKYgAPSNqPKbSPUPKepiKYJoDRoAAAABoNUyaamGkzQAEYABoEMMD2NxKkfU4SCZyKS6wtSpRXVwJJ2Q+jYgI8vcyt/erFzb8GwLDwLVU6Wg5DtxNQj5iKam8yvMHnzxS5Y/hFgvIRsDBRg11lyb4w5epwh20JKYF4D5zrRFCFId7T9EodE/r6l8DDQh5stCSnGdgKDAYgFOIFxLpUBCJUQGDjD8XckU4UJDPHKuEA=


----------



## L3GACY

Distribution time ladies and gents, and a huge thanks to redphoenix!


----------



## L3GACY

I've made one last change, just to make the registration instructions a little clearer.

http://www.freefilehosting.net/download/MzgyMDA=

I promise, no more changes now!   

Thanks for putting up with me fellas and anyone wanting to distribute a few is top stuff.


----------



## fishnfreak

sorry somethings buggered with either me or the computer, i cant see the file, so i tried downloading adobe, which worked but i still cannot see it


----------



## L3GACY

Okiedoke mate, i'll see what i can do.

Edit:

Just for you fishnfreak, here is a very special limited edition never to be repeated offer... I give you... THE PUBLISHER FLYER *crowd goes wild*

http://www.freefilehosting.net/download/MzgyNDY=

This one is ready to print guys, pretty easy if you have publisher.


----------



## L3GACY

This thread has now been split in the interest of following the KISS principle, i know making something more complex to make it simpler sounds a bit stupid but this will make life easier for me and Kirk down the track. SO! If you want to register for the comp please go here:

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=11890

But if you have questions or want to discuss the comp post here. Little more complicated but you will all survive i'm sure.


----------



## fishnfreak

you're going to hate me but i still cannot see it, i think my computer has something wrong with it


----------



## L3GACY

I hate you fishnfreak. Nah its almost definitely a problem at your end now though. Maybe ask for some advice on how to fix it?


----------



## fishnfreak

computers going for a clean out soon, it'll get looked at then. I spent some time at Salisbury Tackleworld today and got talking to one of the dudes there and he fishes from an inflatable kayak, he is a member of AKFF but hasnt been here for ages he said. Sounded pretty keen though. Also i got told by a mate who works at a tackle shop to ask the owner for a donation as a prize, i might ask but i dont know?


----------



## L3GACY

Hey, the more prizes the better, i have 2 blokes interested so far (one confirmed). Just make sure they dont want sponsorship rights, just say that we're after small prizes as donations this year however next time we'll be looking for someone to put their name to the event. If you want to chat about it or have organised it just get in touch with myself or Gator via PM. I'm trying to keep prizes as quiet as possible just so we dont have people entering solely to win.


----------



## fishnfreak

woo hoo i can see the page now, ill post it on the wall of fame at Gawler fishing and outdoors


----------



## L3GACY

Excellent, that's what i like to hear mate.


----------



## Buff

Just a Bump to remind all SA AKFF members and interstaters that might be in South Oz about the Day


----------



## fishnfreak

hey i have been offered sponsership for the comp, i dont know what Carl at Gawler Fishing and Outdoors is willing to give away as a prize, but its there, is it cool to say yes to Carl for sponsership, i thought i would just ask first


----------



## L3GACY

Yes it is, if you can get the prizes off him soonish. We cant decide what events and categories to run until we know what we are giving away.


----------



## fishnfreak

hey Jon(edited) can i get your mob number because my computer is buggered and itll only turn on every couple of days and turns off by itself. I'll let you know about the prize later


----------



## scorpion

i would love to meet and greet the locals but as to a sesion not too sure as don't know if the yak i ordered will be here in time 
unless it was late in january

just in case i dont check back too often anyone can call me on 0408212969 and i will do my best to be there

scorp (mark)


----------



## L3GACY

Will do mark.


----------



## fisher

It sounds like the bream in West Lakes might be in for a hammering - I reckon the fishsa crew are having a bream comp in WL on the same day. Good luck to all that enter - hopefully the fishing gods will be smiling on you. 8)


----------



## L3GACY

fisher said:


> It sounds like the bream in West Lakes might be in for a hammering - I reckon the fishsa crew are having a bream comp in WL on the same day. Good luck to all that enter - hopefully the fishing gods will be smiling on you. 8)


Is it just me or is the fishsa website down?


----------



## Crazy_Horse

Apparently on and off a bit at the moment. But they are definitely having a land based lure and fly comp on that day too and they have been alerted to our comp already. They were wondering what the best method would be to catch one of us and Buff has already advised them of the best bait .... (a 6 pack).

What do ya reckon...?


----------



## L3GACY

Shouldn't interfere with us, we can fish a LOT more area than they can. I dont think they'll give us any grief anyway... unless we keep trolling past their baits taking all their fish... .


----------



## Buff

L3GACY said:


> Is it just me or is the FIshSA website down?


Must just be you  
http://www.fishsa.com

For the forum (must register to enter (we don't bite so have a look)) http://www.fishsa.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl

We had our first small land based social/comp on the 29th

The winners list.









yep thats me with a *20mm* fish (foul hooked too boot :? )

All fish were CPR'ed and measured comp style snout to fork length 
As it was more a social day and CPR, fish of any length were excepted

Have asked the boys from FishSA on the 12th to leave the big snapper leads at home :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## L3GACY

20mm, you fillet that bad boy for lunch mate?


----------



## scorpion

aint life full of nasty surprises

saturday 12th my wife reminds me is the day our youngest son is getting married
now both he and myself would agree that a good fish session is more important than a wedding but the missus and his soon to be wife have no such understanding (women who can explain them)

so to come to the point unless it is a quick greet first thing in the morning then i am afraid i'm out good luck to you all hope you get good catches

scorp (mark)


----------



## L3GACY

Bummer, maybe next time mate. Have fun at the wedding and have a beer for us, i have a feeling we'll be bloody hot.


----------



## scorpion

@ l3gacy

thinking it will be hard to have fun with what it is costing me in the back of my mind 
but will most certainly have a burbon or ten in your honour
will most definately be in on the next trip or ready to have a paddle with anyone just drop me a line

scorp (mark)


----------



## Gator

Mark: I shall take a hip flask of Wild Turkey and have a slug or two for you. Best O Luck! Youngest Son? Don't tell me there is possibly another grey beard in this group


----------



## fishnfreak

hey all, i still havent ever caught a bream, i was hoping to get onto some before the comp but i seems that it is not going to happen


----------



## L3GACY

fishnfreak said:


> hey all, i still havent ever caught a bream, i was hoping to get onto some before the comp but i seems that it is not going to happen


Pfft not hard, buy some gulp sandworms in any size (2" is best i hear) and then just cut them into 2" pieces. Worked for me, probably not the best method but it catches fish and i'm not keen on bream so meh.


----------



## scorpion

gator

grey beard would be nice damned thing skipped grey an went straight to white but only in patches so look like a harlequin

have a great day fellas hope you all catch heaps

scorp (mark)


----------



## fishnfreak

yep, i've tried sandworms in camo, new penny on weighted and resin head and worm hooks, with a puffin worm retreive and fishing it as bait, i've tried them whole and in half, ive tried wirgglers, flickbaits, fish, all on different weights and different techniques, so i am either unlucky or a really bad fisho 

also L3GACY and Waldo, you know that snook i hooked up to at seacliff? I hooked a much bigger one at Pt hughes. We were out 16 mile in the big boat when one of my shark rods was hit, with the bugger staeling a whole live snook without hooking up :evil: So i then put out a live garfish, a big one too, about 35cm long, on a two hook rig. We were already about to head in , so after a while i was reeling it in when i felt a few taps in the line(i was fishing 15kilo game setup), i kept reeling and when it got close to the boat, I almost thought i had hooked a barracuda!! it was massive, i have seen a couple of 3kilo monster snook, but this looked bigger. 
Somehow it had managed to swallow a 35cm garfish, 2 10/0 owner gorilla hooks set 6 inches apart, and a bunch of 49 strand wire. Unfortunately at the transom it spat the lot out and i almost screamed. It floated down to the bottom and sat there, it was really tired, i couldnt tempt it to take a 100m flickbait even when it could just open its mouth and let it fall in. Oh well ill get him next time!


----------



## L3GACY

Bloody hell mate, the snook must have some sort of vendetta against you!


----------



## fishnfreak

i hope the snook havent got the bream on their side!!


----------



## scorpion

just found out the wedding is not till 5.00 so if someone can tell me the location and time although will not be fishing will most certainly turn up to put faces to all these names

scorp


----------



## water_baby

howdy scorp. dotterel drive is the launch site, this saturday 12/01 and ill be there from 0630-0700 ish. might try out a bigger mully lure for a little while before the breaming.

it will be good to put faces to the other names. we have had a population explosion recently   must be the stinking hot weather and holidays.


----------



## fishnfreak

hey L3GACY and Gator. What time are you boys rockin up there


----------



## L3GACY

I will be there by 6:30.


----------



## water_baby

does anyone have a bbq lined up? out of interest.. ill have an esky, but thats got just enough room for my beer and snags  and no more room in my car for bbq :lol:

anyone.....?


----------



## L3GACY

I'm sharing with Waldo, dunno how big it is, seems everyone's counting on him in one way or another . Such a generous man, Lee.


----------



## L3GACY

I have recieved a pm from an SA member, we may be getting covered in a South Aussie fishing mag!


----------



## fishnfreak

As in SA angler? may i ask who PM'd you, no i know you wont tell me! :lol:


----------



## L3GACY

Its up to him if he wants you all to know, just keeping it hush hush in case he wants to slip amongst you guys without you all looking for your 15 minutes of fame . No its not SA angler.


----------



## waldo

L3GACY said:


> Its up to him if he wants you all to know, just keeping it hush hush in case he wants to slip amongst you guys without you all looking for your 15 minutes of fame . No its not SA angler.


Talk about pressure :shock: :shock: :shock:

Ill be chuckin my barbie on the ute for sure, plenty of hot plate for everyone!


----------



## L3GACY

Just quietly guys... i just got home from a night of shark and ray fishing...

Plenty of rays and shovelnose as well as two unlikely contenders. I took a blue swimmer on a 12/0 hook that was the biggest i've ever caught, it went 18.5cm carapace width thing. Ialso got my first legal flatty at 42cm. All this within walking distance of my home... :lol: You can guess who's going out and setting some crab nets tomorrow night.


----------



## fishnfreak

any eagle rays? or just blacks and smooths?


----------



## L3GACY

2 eagles, one about 2 feet, one about 3 feet.


----------

